
AI that writes code. Will it replace coders?? - davix55
http://naologic.com
======
randomblob
Lol, where is AI that writes code found on this website?

~~~
curtisblaine
They're spamming HN with catchy titles linking to their blog. See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15559661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15559661)

~~~
randomblob
I wonder what they expect from this, seems like a pretty useless marketing
tactic to get expectations high and then bore with good ol' ERP.

